# Essie Art Of Spring Collection Spring 2010



## Bec688 (Jan 31, 2010)

Essie Art Of Spring Collection Spring 2010













Lilacism





Neo-Whimsical





Pop Art Pink





Red Nouveau





Tart Deco





Van D'Go


source


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2010)

The Van D'Go looks tempting to me hehe


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 31, 2010)

Lilacism and Tart Deco look cool


----------



## Lucy (Jan 31, 2010)

neo whimsical! i think scrangie said it was like OPI panda-monium pink, i might skip the OPI and buy this instead as the formula will hopefully be better.


----------

